# Grr! Interesting filter problem



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

A few months ago, one of my otos got stuck behind the filter. He ended up being back there without me noticing for about 2 days, but he survived!
I figure he found some tasty algae back there, but ventured too far and got stuck.

A couple days ago, I posted about one of my white cloud minnows getting stuck behind the filter. Ok, no idea how he got back there, but he too made a speedy recovery.

It happened again, and this time was a bit more scary. I was doing a water change, and as I pulled the gravel vac out, I accidentally bumped it against the glass, which freaked out my betta, Enigma. He darted to his favourite hiding place by the filter intake. I set the vac down, and went to peek to make sure Enigma was ok, and WTF he's behind the filter! Upside down! Took a quick pic, and set about puzzling how to get him out safely, since the suction cups on the filter stick like mad. I was able to pull the bottom out a bit, and he was able to wriggle himself free.









The filter is a Stingray 15, which I'm quite happy with filter wise. But clearly I need to block off the filter so nothing can get behind it. I was thinking maybe just cut a sponge to size and put it behind the filter. But would the sponge get scummy quickly?

Any other ideas?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I had the same problem with one of my aquaclears intake tube. My pea puffer would always get stick behind it. I used a piece of foam on the outside to prop the intake tube out more. 
I don't think if you used filter foam it would get that bad to fast, cause they use them for foam filters and filter covers for shrimp tanks. Or what if you only used one of the suction cups and proped the cord down somehow. I have my heater cord zap straped to my filter cord to keep it in place. 
I hope you do find something that works for you, and noone eles gets stuck back there.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I did think about popping out a couple of the suction cups (that's what I've done on the intakes in my turtle tanks). That way, at least if Enigma got stuck back there, he'd probably at least be able to push his way out. He's a big boy, which is why I was surprised how he even got back there!


----------

